# Aroma Haven is having a sale



## Kalne

15% off until 11:59 p.m. on the 28th. 

I only use one of their FOs in my 'regular' line up and that is their Barber Shop.....love it! It does discolor to a medium tan which is a bummer, but I swirl in a bit unscented and it sells very well for me. And now I'm glad I didn't order last week.....I'm completely out so I'll buy enough to last next year.

Anyone have anything to recommend for me to try (like I really *need* more to try).....esp. if it does not discolor. I only have Coconut Lime on my list, or is it Lime Coconut.


----------



## [email protected]

Dang! And I was trying to be good and not order anything until after the 1st. :/

Haven't ever ordered from them, so no help there. Think I'll try the Baby Powder and Green Irish Tweed. I noticed the Baby Powder looking for the Barbershop and the Green Irish Tweed looking for Heather....better quit *looking* so much or this list could get looooooong. LOL


----------



## prairie nights

Hmmm, I don't see anything about a sale ? What am I missing??


----------



## 2Sticks

I didn't see the sale either


----------



## Kalne

I got notification about it in an email from then. It is 15% off your entire order. Use the coupon code HOLIDAY2010

You MUST use the coupon code and you must place your order by 11:59 p.m. on Tuesday, Dec. 28th. I don't know what time zone they are in.


----------



## jdranch

I think they are in NC. Thanks for the heads up on the sale. I have ordered flavor oils from them. lmk if you make lip balms and I will look up my notes...


----------



## prairie nights

Kathy, 

yes, thanks for the heads up  I placed an order yesterday for some I've been wanting to try for a while. I did forget Pink Sugar, oh well !


----------



## jdranch

What is the minimum order to use the coupon? It says I haven't reached the total to use the coupon...

eta- $50... I got there...


----------



## nappint

jdranch said:


> eta- $50... I got there...


:rofl You go girl!


----------



## prairie nights

Jennifer, my order was $80 and it took the coupon, maybe $75 ??? I had no problem hiking it up to $100 in the end, the 15% off made for free shipping. That works for me.


----------



## jdranch

lol, I was bad- I ordered from Aromahaven.... and WSP.... and Southern Garden Scents.


----------



## Kalne

I restrained myself. I still have quite a few samples from last year I need to test. My order was only 101 minus the 15% which almost came to the equiv. of free shipping. Oh, I did splurge and got a lip balm filling tray. I hate cleaning the lip balm off the sides of the tubes when I miss. LOL If using this eliminates that step it will be well worth it.


----------



## Jenny M

Ok. I have not used A H before but I'm thinking I'll give them a try. A shop just asked me about Patchouli Raspberry & Pomegranate Oak. Have any of you tried those? Also, I'm always looking for a good Jasmine & Vanilla Sandalwood. What are your favorites from A H?

Thanks,
Jenny


----------



## Kalne

I've read reviews that say the Van. Sandalwood is not good for CP soap. Barber Shop is my only regular purchase there. Oh, and their Apple Jack is nice too. I used to get Lemon Verbena too but I'm using something else now. Their Vanilla Bean and Bahama Coconut are great in lotion but not soap. I tested Clementine Lavender last year and liked it enough to get a full pound this time around. Have yet to see if/how it will sell though. I also got some Mabels Mint Sugar Cookie that V raves about. Want to try it at a higher usage rate. Smells great if I can get it to come through in my soap. If not.....it will make fantastic candles. LOL 

I have quite a few sample bottles from last year that I have yet to test. Will get cracking on it in the next few weeks.


----------



## jdranch

I got a sample of Little Black Dress with a previous order that smells good (maybe a bit perfumey) but I haven't soaped it yet. I have also heard good things about Mabels Mint Sugar Cookie. They are super quick shippers though- fastest company I've ever ordered from.


----------



## adillenal

I only use a few from Aroma Haven but they are good sellers. Victorian Rose, Rose Geranium (LOVE THIS ONE MYSELF), Blackberry and Sage and I like their OMH although I do not use it anymore since I buy from a coop for that one. I use those three for lotions more so than soap though.


----------



## Kalne

I didn't think Little Black Dress was CP safe?


----------



## jdranch

It is marked as bath/ body safe on the site and I read 2 cp reviews- one loved the scent but had it seize, the other had no problems soaping it but thought it was too perfumey.


----------



## prairie nights

I went through scent reviews on the sticky for AH and purchased accordingly. I knew I wanted Mabel's Mint Sugar Cookie and Green Irish Tweed, I picked a few others and will add to reviews when we soap them. Trying their Love Spell to compare to the one we are currently using.


----------



## Kalne

Ahhh, okay, now that I think about it, it was another that was always in the top 10 that wasn't skin safe. Let us know how it soaps for you.


----------



## Anita Martin

I got the Little Black Dress and had no problems soaping it except that it STANK! (but I'm a careful soaper with new scents) Good God almighty! And I had such high hopes for it! The reviews from the site were good, but I will NEVER make that one again and only sold a bar to a customer buying in bulk for resale and she didn't smell it first. Oh, and sold one to a man..guess he didn't know any better. To me it smells like one of those women who wear really cheap, gross, disgusting perfume strong enough to make your eyes water. Had a woman where I used to work, sweet little lady, but good Lord, you could smell her coming for a mile, and then when she was in the room with you the perfume was so strong you could taste it. That's what Little Black Dress smells like to me....have I said enough bad things about it yet? Anyone else actually like it?


----------



## jdranch

Kalne said:


> Ahhh, okay, now that I think about it, it was another that was always in the top 10 that wasn't skin safe. Let us know how it soaps for you.


Will do!  You may be thinking of Amish Quilt. I love the description of it and it has been a top seller for them- not for soaping though.


----------



## Kalne

Yes.....it was Amish Quilt. I got some figuring I would try it in a candle since it seemed so popular. I have the black dress too for roll on perfume, not soap. But there it sits. See......I have way too many samples on my hands. I can't resist! LOL


----------



## jdranch

I am posting on another thread since it is off topic... but I would love to know how to make a roll on perfume.


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk

I soaped Little Black Dress. It didn't seize on me. I soaped 7 bars and I a believe I still have about 5 sitting around some where. Maybe I am down to 3. I think I soaped it two years ago maybe?
I don't like the scent myself.


----------



## jdranch

I got my order!  I got a little carried away but am loving some of the fos! I have soap in the mold that won't be ready til late tonight at the earliest- so I have to wait a bit to try em out. Anyone else get their order? Have you soaped it yet?


----------



## Kalne

I got mine today too! I only got 2 'new to me' FO samples.....Da Lime in Da Coconut and Original. The first smells really good, the second I'm not sure about and will hold judgment until after I soap it. It smell nice enough OOB.

I also got 3 new lip balm flavors....brown sugar smells yummy, pink lemonade I'm not decided on (dd says it's good but I didn't think it smelled much like lemonade), and orange something that smells fantastic.


----------



## adillenal

I only ordered oils that I regularly use but I at least saved a tiny amount and stocked up on oils I will need this year anyway. I use Blackberry and Sage, Rose Geranium and Victorian rose in lotions.


----------



## jdranch

Kalne said:


> I also got 3 new lip balm flavors....brown sugar smells yummy, pink lemonade I'm not decided on (dd says it's good but I didn't think it smelled much like lemonade), and orange something that smells fantastic.


Brown Sugar is nice  I think I got Blackberry Sage but haven't soaped it yet...


----------



## buckrun

I got a gift of a blackberry sage bar and it is wonderful 
It really is nice how the sage takes the sweet out of the berry.

LaNell do you make a Rose Geranium bar as well as lotion?
Lee


----------



## carlidoe

I got my order in from Aroma Haven yesterday. These are all new to me, so we will see how it goes.

Amaretto Tiramisu and Lemon Curd smell awesome!! I also got Vanilla Bean (which i just read sucks in CP soap..shoot!) Leather, and Blueberry Muffin (gonna add blueberry seeds to that one). 

Now I want to make candles!


----------



## jdranch

carlidoe said:


> I also got Vanilla Bean (which i just read sucks in CP soap..shoot!) Leather, and Blueberry Muffin (gonna add blueberry seeds to that one).
> 
> Now I want to make candles!


Man- I ordered Vanilla Bean too. Ugh!

I got up early this morning to soap a small batch with one of the new scents. Everything went great- until I was cleaning up and realized I FORGOT to add the scent.


----------



## carlidoe

Oh no! lol


----------



## [email protected]

Got mine.  Haven't soaped.  Behind on making lotion, but am going nuts to try them.

I got two new 'guy' scents: Barbershop and Irish Green Tweed. Men are a bigger part of my market than I ever expected they'd be. DH liked the IGT better OOB. Smells like aftershave. May try that one in a shaving soap. 

Got Linen Fresh to replace a discontinued that sells really well for me in soap and candles, and Monkey Farts to replace another banana scent that I had that smells more like banana bread than ripe bananas...not sure if this is gonna be much different. :/

For new scents: Baby Powder and Pomegranate Pear. OOB, both smell yummyluscious.


----------



## Kalne

I use the Vanilla Bean in lotion and it's fantastic. Too bad it doesn't come through in soap.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Please put the info up in the review section as you soap these...especially the leather, barbershop and delime in de coconut


----------



## prairie nights

I got mine, completely in love with the OOB smell  

Black Raspberry, De Lima in da coconut (smells like someone just put pina colada in front of me with a whole lot of whipped cream !), Green Irish Tweed (describing to hubby over the phone I said it smells like Robert Redford to me), Dreamcatcher (yummy!), Lemon Verbena, Pink Hydrangea, Japanese Pear and Ginseng, Mabel's Mint Sugar Cookie (smells just like imagined, its out of season but I wanted to try it before adding to the line for Christmas). 

Hoping to soap during our cold spell here. 

Jana


----------



## adillenal

Unless they got a new leather recently, it is not skin safe cause I own a bottle and all I can use it for is air fresheners for DS' truck. That pound should last the rest of my life doing that.


----------

